# Star Wars: Galaxy of Heroes



## Wubaron (4. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

mit diesem Thread möchte ich eine Austauschmöglichkeit zu dem Spiel Star Wars: Galaxy of Heroes schaffen.

Was ist Star Wars: Galaxy of Heroes? Es ist ausschließlich für iOS und Android verfügbar und F2P. Es geht darum, dass man verschiedene Charaktere sammelt und auflevelt. Dann bildet man daraus Teams und muss Kämpfe bestreiten. Dabei spielt die richtige Taktik eine große Rolle.

Bin schon gespannt wer aus dem Forum dieses Spiel noch spielt.


----------



## Wubaron (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin aktuell Level 67 und baue gerade das Phoenix Team auf. Dieses recht unbekannte Team hat enorme Synergieeffekte und ist außerdem essentiell um das berüchtigte Thrawn Event zu schaffen. (Dies startet übermorgen)
Außerdem hab ich es verpennt auf Synergien zu achten und bin nun an einem Punkt wo mein Team aus Klonkriege-Chewbacca, Mace Windu, Kylo Ren, Jedi-Konsul und Darth Vader nicht mehr viel reißt. 
Als nächstes werde ich versuchen mein Team Erste Ordnung auszubauen. Da ich hier Kylo Ren und Captain Phasma auf einem ordentlichen Stand habe. 
Mein Bündniscode ist übrigens 969-367-163


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

Huhu, jo wie du weißt spiele ich es ja auch.
Nebenbei, willkommen bei uns in der Gilde. 

Das Phönix Team, was ich dir ja vorgeschlagen habe ist schon  Klasse, gerade auch weil du es für das Thrawn Event brauchst und auch sonst damit alles machen kannst, bis High End level.
Nebenbei arbeite ich momentan noch am Imperialem Troper Team und auch an meiner Flotte, wobei es da erstmal Zäher vorangeht was vor allem daran liegt das mir eben die Mats und die Credits fehlen. Als reiner Free Spieler muss man eben zeit mitbringen.
Das EO Team was du versuchst gerade Hochzuspielen ist auch Klasse, aber voll Ausgebaut braucht es auch Monate, ist dann aber wohl mit eines der stärksten Teams. Wollte ich auch erst als Zweites Team nehmen, habe mich dann aber für das Imperiale Trooper Team entschieden. Aber nun ja, das Spiel ist eben Langzeit, in ein paar Tagen/Wochen schafft man eben nix. Es ist gerade für F2p Spieler sehr langwierig, aber ist ok weil man auch da immer genug zu tun hat.

Nebenbei, unsere Gilde (Nein ich bin nicht der Lead, nur ein Mitspieler) sucht noch kräftig Unterstützung, einfach mal melden. Wir haben auch einen  toller Gilden Namen "Reinigungstrupp Todesstern".  hehe


----------



## Wubaron (4. Januar 2019)

Hab doch nicht weiter daran gearbeitet ein komplettes Erste Ordnung Team zu haben. Hab noch nicht das Level Cap erreicht und mir war es wichtig die Dunkle Seite auch stark zu haben so wie einige Quests zu schaffen. Captian Phasma, Kylo Ren, Darth Vader, Darth Sidous und Tarkin sind ein recht starkes Team. Alternativ Vader als Lead und statt Kylo und Phasma die Königliche Garde und Doku. Da die zwei Imperium bzw. Sith sind, pusht das Vader nochmal ein Stück weiter.
Mit diesem Team und natürlich Phoenix ist nun der Galaktische Krieg überhaupt kein Problem mehr. Habe nun 15 Abschlüsse. 

Phoenix war der Schlüssel dazu, das muss man nochmal klar hervorheben. Dieses Team öffnet einem viele zuvor verschlossene Türen. 

Aber man sollte trotzdem nicht andere Charaktere links liegen lassen. Dafür braucht man für zu viele Sachen spezielle Teams. Früher oder später muss man anfangen sich breit aufzustellen.

Bei den Schiffen hab ich Ghost und Phantom II mittlerweile stark gemacht. Versuche noch Biggs zu stärken um Ackbars Bonus für Rebellen vollumfänglicher nutzen zu können. Ansonsten ergänzen der Sternenjäger des Jedi Konsuls und Ahsoka Tanos Schiff sowie ARC-170 vom Klon-Sergeant meine Flotte. Den Imperialen Tie Jäger hab ich wenn Tarkin Leader ist.
Die Schiffskämpfe sind schon hart. Vor allem darf man seine Crew nicht vernachlässigen, was es vor allem am Anfang schwierig macht weil man ggf. noch nicht die entsprechenden Charaktere hochgelevelt hat.

Hier noch zwei Links die ich empfehle:
https://swgoh.gg/ 
Damit kann mein sein Profil bequemer anschauen und allgemein besser Recherchieren. Außerdem ist es eine Voraussetzung für den nächsten Link

https://www.reddit.com/r/SWGalaxyOf...arming_road_map_v50_pillars_updated_and_more/
Dort gibt es ein Google Tabellen Dokument welches einem beim farmen von Charakteren unterstützt. Sind auch schon einige Empfehlungen vorgegeben was man als nächstes farmen sollte. Kann man natürlich anpassen.
Ich werde das mal nutzen um gezielter Charaktere freizuschalten.


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Phoenix war der Schlüssel dazu, das muss man nochmal klar hervorheben. Dieses Team öffnet einem viele zuvor verschlossene Türen.


Jup, sagte ich dir ja. Und bis Endgame reicht das völlig aus. 
Alles andere kann meiner Meinung nach warten und kann man nebenbei machen, weil einfach für alles die Credis auch fehlen.
Ach so, wenn du in einigen Fights mit dem P-Team mal Probleme hast, also ich selbst spiele so 95% alles auf Auto, wenn man aber bei schwierigen Gegner mal selbst Hand anlegst geht es, denn die KI im P-Team ist nicht so gut weil zu kompliziert. Allgemein ist aber die Auto KI sehr gut.
Und wegen dem GKrieg, Boah da stimmt die Zuweisung des öfteren nicht, habe gerade ein Team vor mir, 10 Level über mir, Null Chance, kommt eben vor.


----------



## Wubaron (4. Januar 2019)

Wegen der Mangelware Kredits, um so wichtiger ist es wenn man am Event Kreditsraub teilnehmen kann. Zwei mal Rang 2 simuliert hat mir heute 1,25 Mio eingebracht. 
Für den GKrieg ist es auch gut ein zweites starkes Team zu haben. Sind ja doch einige Kämpfe. Mit meinem oben erwähnten Team aus Phasma, Kylo, Vader, Sidous und Tarkin/Jedi Konsul(zwecks Heilung) fang ich an und spiel soweit ich komme. Bei einer Niederlage versuche ich mit anderen Charaktere den offenen Kämpf zu beenden um Phoenix dann erst Mals in einem neuen Kampf einzusetzen. In einem offenen Kampf hat der Gegner ja u.a. schon Zugleiste usw. und will da nichts riskieren. Joa und mit dem frischen Phoenix Team mach ich den Rest fertig. Meist die letzten 3-4 Kämpfe.

Keine Ahnung wie sich die Gegner für den GKrieg berechnen. Aber ich glaub das was du beschreibst hatte ich auch als ich noch nicht Phoneix hatte und da zu einseitig auf 5 Charaktere beschränkt war. Da kam ich auch immer an einen Punkt wo ich keine Chance mehr hatte. Klar fehlende Synergieen haben auch dazu beigetragen. Aber seid dem ich nun stärker in der Breite bin, hab ich kein Problem mehr mit dem GKrieg. Vor erst einem Monat hab ich hier geschrieben das ich Phoenix aufbaue und damals hatte ich 0 gewonne GKriege. Nun hab ich 15. Urplötzlich kippte der Schalter um und ich hab eine richtige Serie hingelegt.

Hier ist der Link zu meinem Profil. Ist bequemer anzuschauen als am Handy: https://swgoh.gg/p/969367163/


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

Hehe, cool das du mit dem P-Team die Kurve bekommen hast. Geilo. Kreditsraub kann ich kaum machen da ich keine Schurken habe.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Januar 2019)

Mir war das "Gameplay" deutlich zu monoton somit flog es nach 2 Wochen wieder runter vom Phone.


----------



## Wubaron (4. Januar 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Mir war das "Gameplay" deutlich zu monoton somit flog es nach 2 Wochen wieder runter vom Phone.



Echt? Dabei bieten die vielen Charaktere mit ihren verschiedenen Effekten viel Raum für Kombinationen und Taktik . Klar, am Ende kämpft man immer mit 5 Einheiten gegen andere 5 und hat nur drei verschiedene Angriffe pro Einheit zur Auswahl. Aber eben die zig Nebeneffekte/Synergien geben dem Spiel Tiefe und Abwechslung. Und geschaffte Level kann man ja mit Simullieren und abfarmen. Gut auch hier ist eine gewisse Montonie dann zu erkennen. Aber das ist das Schicksal eines jededen F2P Spiels. Grinden für Fortschritt.


----------



## Wubaron (4. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Hehe, cool das du mit dem P-Team die Kurve bekommen hast. Geilo. Kreditsraub kann ich kaum machen da ich keine Schurken habe.



Es gibt ja zu den Events im Store öfters diese Schurken Pakete. Bisschen Kristalle sparen und dann mal so ein Pack holen. Beißt sich natürlich wenn man die Kristalle für Energie aufwenden will um andere Dinge bessere voranzubringen. Aber wie duch schon schriebst: Man braucht Geduld. Auch das ist ein Ding eines jeden F2P Spiels.  Wenigstens bietet dieses aber Abseits vom Grind Tiefgang.


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Mir war das "Gameplay" deutlich zu monoton somit flog es nach 2 Wochen wieder runter vom Phone.



Natürlich ist es Monoton, wie so gut wie alle Mobile Spiele.  Es dreht sich um reinen Grind, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Man macht immer das gleiche, wie bei allen anderen Mobile Games eben auch. Hier geht es um Fans des Starwars Universums.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ansonsten eben wie gesagt wie alle Mobile Games, Grinden ohne Ende = Monoton. Das will hier auch niemand in Schutz nehmen.
Nach 2 Wochen aber schon das Handtuch zu werfen, nun ja. Dann solltest du dich von allen Mobilen Games fernhalten.


----------



## Free23 (4. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Nach 2 Wochen aber schon das Handtuch zu werfen, nun ja. Dann solltest du dich von allen Mobilen Games fernhalten.


Dein Ernst?
2 Wochen ist auf jeden Fall genug Zeit, um in ein mobiles Spiel hineinzuschnuppern.
Warum musst du dann direkt verallgemeinern? Es gibt durchaus Spiele, die es schaffen, die Monotonie zu verstecken  - natürlich je nach eigenem Geschmack und Vorlieben.

Nach eurer Diskussion hätte ich es mir auch fast heruntergeladen, aber ich muss mich outen: Ich bin echt kein Star Wars Fan... 
Spaß gemacht haben mir immerhin Star Wars Episode 1 Racer und KotoR damals..


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

Free23 schrieb:


> Dein Ernst?
> 2 Wochen ist auf jeden Fall genug Zeit, um in ein mobiles Spiel hineinzuschnuppern.
> Warum musst du dann direkt verallgemeinern? Es gibt durchaus Spiele, die es schaffen, die Monotonie zu verstecken  - natürlich je nach eigenem Geschmack und Vorlieben.
> 
> ...



Stimmt.
Sorry wegen der Verallgemeinung, das war nicht richtig von mir. Sorry nochmal. Mein Fehler und Entschuldigung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte das P-Team auch fast komplett zusammen und Hara auch auf volle Sterne, aber es wiederholte sich mir einfach zu viel.
Ich hoffte auf die Raumkämpfe bis ichdann feststellte das es wieder das Gleiche ist.
Ich bin schon reichlch Schmerzbefreit beim Grinden,  aber etwas mehr Abwechselung benötige ich dann doch.
Wobei das Spiel am Anfang enormen Suchtcharakter hat !

Fallout Shelter konnte mich da schon länger bei der Stange halten, aber auch hier war der Bunker irgendwann durchoptimiert mit eine Reihe Powerrüssiwachen und Spitzenscouts.

Ein wirklich gutes abwechselungsreiches Handygame wär mal interessant !


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

Da gebe ich dir auch recht, es ist im Grind eben monoton. Aber nun ja...so sind eben handy games, jedenfalls die meisten. Mir macht es immer noch Spass und ich habe bis jetzt nicht einen Euro ausgegeben. Ist aber eben auch ein Game für lange zeit. Schnell geht da gar nix.


----------

